# genetic question



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

so if I breed my self black buck of poor type to my red black eye doe, what will I get?

I understand that the buck would be aa 
the doe would be AY

am I right?

would the offspring tend to lean toward the red since it is dominant?

just trying to understand the genetics.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Your doe is either AA or Aa. It's not simply Ay - that's just one part of the gene.
If AA, you'll get Red Aa and Agouti Aa.
If Aa, you'll get Red Aa and Black aa.
And, of course, if they carry anything in common, you'll get that as well.
Hope that helped a little


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

another question. I'm new at this so near with me.

I'm breeding primarily for color type with size in mind as well.

so I've got the black male and the red female.

they have had 10 pups.

most appear to be dark like dad, maybe blue though.

if I take a dark colored daughter and breed it back to the dad, would the resulting pups have a genetic makeup 3/4 of the grandfather and dad.

if I then need a grand daughter/daughter back to her grandfather, would her pups have a genetic makeup primarily consisting of the great grandfather/father.

someone cue the music.

I'm my own grandpa.

now of course at some point great grandpa will die, in which I could then begin breeding brother to sister to continue the line.

all just novice speculation, please chime in.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

More likely they are pale blacks rather than blue mice.

If you bred the daughter to father, which are 50% and 100%= the result of genetic similarity would be 75% to father and 50% to grandfather.

100- offspring
50/50- parents
25/25/25/25- grandparents

To establish and maintain a line, you need at least a dozen pairs. To improve a line, more so. Inbreeding depression and deleterious recessive genes. Inbreeding (which is what you plan to do) is only beneficial when you want to reveal the recessive genes, genetic purge, or make the genes primarily homozygous.


----------



## justin032188 (Apr 24, 2018)

that answers my question. thank you very much.


----------

